

On the expressiveness and universality of fold - pmoriarty
http://swizec.com/blog/week-15-a-tutorial-on-the-expresiveness-and-universality-of-fold/swizec/6514

======
dozzie
> There’s also a right fold, foldr, which does the same, but right-to-left.

No. There's also a _left_ fold, _foldl_ , which does the same, but left-to-
right. The _fold_ definition in the article is _foldr_.

